# brancher des enceintes sur imacg5 CD



## Philippe 1 (16 Octobre 2006)

Bonsoir,
Depuis 2 semaines, trone un magnifique iMacg5 20" (intel core duo) à la maison 

Je voudrais brancher des enceintes pour améliorer la qualité de l'audio que je trouve assez médiocre et je serais tenté par les "JBL Créature II" (avez-vous des avis sur celles-ci?).
J'aimerais savoir quel type de cable je dois prendre pour les brancher à la sortie optique du g5 

Il m'arrive de temps en temps d'animer des soirées avec des amis, avant avec le imacg4, je le branchais sur un amplis avec un cable mini jack sur la prise casque et en rca sur l'amplis. Mais là aussi quel cable prendre?

merci pour vos réponses (j'ai déjà cherché mais pour l'instant pas de réponses)


----------



## Philippe 1 (18 Octobre 2006)

Après quelques recherches, j'ai trouvé la réponse *ici* 
Donc l'entrée et la sortie audio sont simultanément optique et numérique (minijack):rateau:


----------



## ntx (18 Octobre 2006)

Philippe 1 a dit:


> Donc l'entrée et la sortie audio sont simultanément optique et numérique (minijack):rateau:


Le connexions optiques et analogiques, ça ne se fait pas !    Du moment que c'est optique c'est forcement numérique.


----------



## Philippe 1 (23 Octobre 2006)

ntx a dit:


> Le connexions optiques et analogiques, ça ne se fait pas !    Du moment que c'est optique c'est forcement numérique.



C'est vrai,  tu as tout à fait raison, l'entrée et la sortie audio sont bien en optique numérique avec conexion en minijack. En tout cas les enceintes JBL Créature II, qui sont désormais branché dessus, fonctionnent à merveille


----------



## lichie (23 Octobre 2006)

Philippe 1 a dit:


> trone un magnifique iMacg5 20" (intel core duo)



et, aussi, ton iMac ne peut pas être G5, car il est intel core duo.


----------

